# Ariens 921012: Replaced Friction Disc, Now Won't Shift



## nobbyv (Aug 26, 2017)

I replaced virtually all wearing parts on my 9-year-old 921012, including the friction disc. Got everything bolted back together, and the transmission is stuck in reverse. I don't want to force it too much, but with some decent pressure the shift fork just isn't moving. I believe the shift fork is attached to the disc drive carrier correctly: one "tine" of the fork sits below the carrier, one sits above, with the round "nubs" of the carrier slotting into the shift fork. 

Any ideas?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You need to start from basics.

Flip it on the auger housing, take the bottom pan off, disconnect the shifter from the base, at the machine, then see if you can move the rubber friction disc from left to right. This shaft should have a very very thin film of synthetic grease. Also check the spacing between the friction disc and the friction plate.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

do you have the machine in the service position so you can see whats going on in there ? might just need to slack an adjustment off.


----------



## nobbyv (Aug 26, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> You need to start from basics.
> 
> Flip it on the auger housing, take the bottom pan off, disconnect the shifter from the base, at the machine, then see if you can move the rubber friction disc from left to right. This shaft should have a very very thin film of synthetic grease. Also check the spacing between the friction disc and the friction plate.


I'll check this tomorrow. Can you clarify what you mean by "disconnect the shifter from the base"? Do you mean the shift rod from the shift fork? If so, I've done that, but the shift fork won't move. 



nwcove said:


> do you have the machine in the service position so you can see whats going on in there ? might just need to slack an adjustment off.


Yes, it's on the auger housing with the service panel off. I KNOW the shift mechanism itself needs to be adjusted; the "gearshift indicator" shows it's in gear Forward 1, but it's actually in what I believe is Reverse 2. But again, I've bypassed all that for now to try and figure out why it won't shift at all.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

On a single shaft engine the friction disc is on the right of center of the friction plate for the forward speeds, to the left of center for the reverse speeds. You can compare this to the shifter position.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Check to see if the 2 Washers are on the Friction Wheel Assembly.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I believe there should be one washer on the top of the friction plate under a fork and the other on the underside of the friction plate.

Jack Mels, what is the purpose of these washers? To allow the fork to apply equal pressure? To act as spacers? For what purpose? Other? What happens if they are not there?


----------



## nobbyv (Aug 26, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I believe there should be one washer on the top of the friction plate under a fork and the other on the underside of the friction plate.


Correct. 



JLawrence08648 said:


> Jack Mels, what is the purpose of these washers? To allow the form to apply equal pressure? To act as spacers? For what purpose? Other? What happens if they are not there?


Whatever their purpose, both of mine are there in the correct positions.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I believe there should be one washer on the top of the friction plate under a fork and the other on the underside of the friction plate.
> 
> Jack Mels, what is the purpose of these washers? To allow the form to apply equal pressure? To act as spacers? For what purpose? Other? What happens if they are not there?


 They are there to space the carrier so the nubs don't fall out of the shift fork slots.

To the op make sure your drive plate isn't hitting your friction wheel. Also make sure the two clips for the hex shaft are there if missing the fork can over shift.


----------



## nobbyv (Aug 26, 2017)

Guys,
I think I missed something obvious. The drive disc carrier:









is supposed to be connected to the friction disc mounting bracket itself, correct? I'm not in front of my machine right now (at work), but mine definitely is NOT. Did they come apart some how?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

nobbyv said:


> Guys,
> I think I missed something obvious. The drive disc carrier:
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at your model disc drive and the disc is mounted to the pictured carrier. That is the only carrier and it mounts over the hex shaft and the disc attaches to that carrier. So you removed it to replace the disc. The carrier must be in place, but the disc may not be mounted to the correct holes so is not concentric with the carrier.

Good luck.


----------



## nobbyv (Aug 26, 2017)

Does anyone see anything that looks wrong?


----------



## nobbyv (Aug 26, 2017)

Guys, thanks for all the replies. Finally got it working. I think the friction disc was just bound up on the hex shaft; I disconnected the shift fork and forced the disc carrier to move. Think maybe during the replacement process I just wiped off too much of the grease and it stuck. I re-lubed it with a thin layer of synthetic axle grease, and all is well now.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Those gears look dry and rusted..... mine are lubed.

Your fortunate, I have the older models where I have to do a dis-assemble to change out the disk.


----------

